# Aplicações mobile sobre meteorologia



## Fernando (16 Dez 2010 às 14:17)

Olá pessoal.

Não sabia em que tópico colocar esta questão. Resolvi deixá-lo por aqui. 

A questão é simples: que aplicações/sites utilizam no vosso telemóvel para monitorizar o tempo?

Encontrei uma lista das 10 melhores aplicações relacionadas com tema para o iphone sendo que a maioria são pagas...

http://www.everythingicafe.com/10-better-than-average-weather-apps-for-iphone/2010/05/06/

Há algum site de forecast como uma boa versão mobile?

Abraços,
Fernando


----------

